# Interviews KDP and other stuff



## The Idiot (Feb 26, 2016)

Hi, I'm after some advice here, I'm not sure if this is the right place to ask for it, if not please feel free to redirect me. 
I am just commencing on a self promotion push for my novel The Idiot Messiah which is available on Amason and KDP. This includes an online interview which went up a few days ago. 
I would like to offer my book on KDP for 99c for a limited time. Does anyone know about this, and if so can they help me? I see that KDP Select allows, for a fee, five days at 99c, I would like to release it at this price for at least two weeks.
Also, can I put links to the interview and my website here, or is that bad behaviour?
Any advice gratefully received, I am a total tech moron!


----------



## dale (Feb 26, 2016)

a lot of people here put links to their websites and stuff in their signatures.


----------



## Jack of all trades (Feb 26, 2016)

dale said:


> a lot of people here put links to their websites and stuff in their signatures.



That has nothing to do with the questions asked.


----------



## Jack of all trades (Feb 26, 2016)

Sorry. I'm not familiar with KDP, but will be checking this thread from time to time to learn.


----------



## dale (Feb 26, 2016)

Jack of all trades said:


> That has nothing to do with the questions asked.


oh. i'm sorry. i thought this question in the OP...

"Also, can I put links to the interview and my website here, or is that bad behaviour?"

was a real and actual question. and by-golly...i thought my reply had something to do with it. dag-nabbit. guess my po' country
unedjumacated ass need to go back to skool so's i's can reads as goods as you.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Feb 26, 2016)

Okay, point made. Can we get back to the OP's question now?


----------



## The Idiot (Feb 26, 2016)

He, he! You guys are great! Thanks for relocating the thread mrmustard. Also Dale, I'll try to find where my signature is to put a link. I am the Walrus, actually.


----------



## Aquilo (Feb 26, 2016)

I'm sorry, I know nothing about KDP select, but lowering the price is always a good sales boost, even if it's only on getting the book seen more.

And you have to pay for that with Amazon? I didn't know that!


----------



## TKent (Feb 26, 2016)

Hey there. You don't have to pay anything to change the price of your book. You can reduce the price any time, move it back up, etc. However, if you change the price to less than $2.99 the 70% royalty is no longer an option. I think it goes down to 35%(?) or something like that.  

Kindle Select is a completely optional program but you can't offer your digital book anywhere else (so no Ebooks at Barnes and Noble, etc.). It runs in 3 month increments, and as a perk, Amazon will allow an author to choose one of two promotional deals for their book. You can do the Kindle countdown, where your book starts at a certain price and changes daily during a 'countdown' promotion then goes back to the original price. OR you can choose the FREE promotion and give your book away free for a specified period. You could do this on your own even if you aren't with Kindle Select, the only difference is that you would be the only person promoting it so readers may not even know you are doing it. Kindle Countdown deals and Kindle free deals (through Kindle Select program) show up in various places on Amazon and are promoted to some degree by Amazon. So it is a way to get eyes on your book.

Hope that helps!


----------



## LeeC (Feb 26, 2016)

Thanks for your knowledgeable contribution TK


----------



## Jack of all trades (Feb 27, 2016)

dale said:


> oh. i'm sorry. i thought this question in the OP...
> 
> "Also, can I put links to the interview and my website here, or is that bad behaviour?"
> 
> ...



So sorry. My mistake.


----------



## TKent (Feb 27, 2016)

You were just multi-tasking with your questions. LOL!!  Very efficient. Nothing to be sorry about 



Jack of all trades said:


> So sorry. My mistake.


----------

